# Cần Sự Giúp Đỡ



## alonegirl (17 Tháng chín 2014)

Em là nữ, sn 94. Em cần một công việc, nơi ở. Ai giúp đỡ em được thì hãy để lại tn và sđt cho e.


----------



## Hỏa Vân Tà Thần (17 Tháng chín 2014)

hãy gọi a nhe! 0988767618


----------



## Tình Lẻ Đêm Buồn (17 Tháng chín 2014)

Gửi vào mail cho anh khả năng và nhu cầu công việc của em.
Còn về chỗ ở: Anh đang ở một mình, nếu em muốn hãy đến ở cùng với anh.
Mail: ketbannuqn81@gmail.com


----------

